# Ebook to Audio



## Aquilo (Apr 19, 2019)

I was just wondering if anyone's had any experience with this? Moving from ebook/paperback to audio.

Since I've gotten my rights back a few months ago, I've re-edited my series and started getting them out again on KU and KDP. But it's given me access to my audio rights too. And boy... it looks daunting.

ACX has been one suggestion, and it looks pretty straight forward with them. I've just submitted a proposal there. It's not been too bad so far. You set up an account, providing tax details etc, then because they are tied with Amazon, you find your book, click on it, and it has all the details there on sales info for potential producers. You also submit an audition script, a description of what you're after in narrative voice (I need three diverse cockney accents), then show how you intend to market etc. You have the option of royalty-share basis, which as it's the first novel, I've opted for just to see how things go. With royalty-share, they distributes exclusively to Amazon and iTunes.

It might get interest, but then again, it might not.

Has anyone else gone through audio as a self-publisher? Have you had any issues? What have sales been like?


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm going to update this as I go (or don't go, lol) as it's pretty much new territory for me. 

Once you've submitted the audition proposal to ACX, you get to go through samples from narrators. You don't sit and wait for anyone to contact you. It's pretty much like any search function here: you choose your genre, sex of the narrator, location, style (British cockney, etc), then it brings up a sample for you to listen to. If you find a sample you like, you click on the narrator's name and it takes you to his/her ACX page.


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 25, 2019)

I've just gotten to listen to the audition script, and... wow. This dude can do a cockney accent and tense drama.

He got back with it within the stated timeline he gave, which is fantastic to see. Now it's just seeing if we're both happy to carry on. I think from here there'll be a lot of messages back and forth on the pronunciation of certain words etc and also finalising the contract on ACX.

But it's looking very positive so far.... not nervous in any way... honest.


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 26, 2019)

We had some messages back and forth over production time of the overall script, then he said if I was happy, to make him an 'official' offer (which, on ACX, you click the 'offer' button, where all the legals are already sorted. You add a date of agreed completion, then press send).

I'm impressed with how professional this guy is, so I sent the offer.


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 30, 2019)

I love this guy's professionalism. He's just handed over the first chapter on audio, and it's perfect. But he's got years 20+ in editing audio, along with his narration. I'm listening for pace of narration, character interaction (if the conversational turn-taking is fluid), voice consistency, character portrayal, also if there's background noise, any unnatural distortion, etc. But it all sounded really good.

I'm crossing fingers and toes that the rest of the chapters go so well.


----------



## Ma'am (May 1, 2019)

I have one audio book with ACX, from a few years ago. I chose a new voice actor for lower rates. (I didn't expect to make much so didn't want to invest much). I get an occasional audio sale but probably not enough to pay back my initial investment so far, much lower than sales of the corresponding paperback and e-book. Good luck!


----------



## Aquilo (May 1, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> I have one audio book with ACX, from a few years ago. I chose a new voice actor for lower rates. (I didn't expect to make much so didn't want to invest much). I get an occasional audio sale but probably not enough to pay back my initial investment so far, much lower than sales of the corresponding paperback and e-book. Good luck!



That's good to know, Ma'am. There are few others out there, and it's always best to research! What's your genre and target audience like? Do you have a good following with your fiction?


----------



## Ma'am (May 1, 2019)

Aquilo said:


> That's good to know, Ma'am. There are few others out there, and it's always best to research! What's your genre and target audience like? Do you have a good following with your fiction?



It's a short story collection. I have a small following because I've had a lot of stories published but it's more for fun than money.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 1, 2019)

I always figured my books would appeal to truckers.


----------



## Aquilo (May 4, 2019)

We're on to chapter 5 of the novel, and this guy's done roughly five of my characters now, and his diversity in accent and age is fantastic. 




Ma'am said:


> ... it's more for fun than money.



I understand that. More than! 



Ralph Rotten said:


> I always figured my books would appeal to truckers.



Well, all that driving, an audio novel would be perfect for them! No hands!


----------



## Aquilo (May 14, 2019)

We're up to chapter 18 now, so roughly about halfway through the novel. I had a call from the narrator yesterday, mostly to sort out over the phone how one particular character needed portraying. It's funny what you expect, but I thought he'd read an extract over the phone. Instead, he shifted and changed his voice on speck with no prompt, using different ones until I heard what I was after. It was really something to hear over the phone. I just wish I could take this chap to the author meets so he could do the readings lol. Might look weird stuffed into my suitcase, though...


----------



## Aquilo (May 18, 2019)

Well, I have the cover art ready now. Dimensions are more square, but thank God I'm not messing with them. Last time I handled dimensions, I bought some huge catering soup pans (and we're talking industrial size) instead of normal-on-the-hob-at-home kind. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Aquilo (May 29, 2019)

The codes ACX provide for reviews act a lot like being on KU: you get paid for them all. So if you have 25 codes to give out, you still get paid for them, both you and the narrator. I think you have about 25, but I'm not sure about that. I've got some reviewing blogs lined up for some, but the codes can g out to Audible members too, so you're able to give them to core readers too.

It's still new ground as I'm not used to audio, but marketing is the same no matter the format. Luckily I started a FB Reviewing Blog Directory for LGBT authors, where reviewing blogs come in and add their reviewing submission details, including those who takes audio reviews. I knew it would come in useful, lol...


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is a good idea, lol, but I'm doing an interview with the narrator, only issue: I've opened questions up to my readers. And get a load of dark BDSM romance readers in my genre with a narrator who's narrating dark BDSM romance and... lol. I'm just glad my narrator's got a sense of humor! He'll need it with this gorgeous lot....


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 6, 2019)

Okay, so putting together the marketting for this interview and release, I've been doing some banner artwork for the reviewing company who is hosting the interview and the readers involved. I don't mind doing the banner work, to be honest, especially as the blog host has taken a front seat for the interviews. At least I can do something. The square image in the last banner is the cover for the audio.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 17, 2019)

And that's it -- we're officially live on Audible, iTunes, and Amazon.

So from the start date:                                                   2019-04-19 to now, it's taken just under two months to record, edit, get reviwed by ACX and their distribution outlets and get on the audio shelves. The narrator is also 16 chapters into the second novel, with interest to finish the series.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 18, 2019)

Link removed.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 20, 2019)

And a review from the US too. "This book had all of the characteristics of a Five star book. MM - check; Hot sex- check; BDSM - check; Dark Subject - check; Suspense - check; Romance - check: Ménage - check; HEA - check."


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 28, 2019)

Recorded the sequel and we're into chapter 10 after edits. He's absolutely cracking to work with and exceedingly professional. I'd highly recommend this chap for any Brit English narration. His ability to shift and change regional Brit accents is fantastic!


----------



## Aquilo (Jul 9, 2019)

If you get the chance to do this, I'd highly recommend it.

For a promo day on Sunday, I was asked if I'd like to do a promo day in an audio group. This is basically a takeover, all day, by one author. Before I've done half-hour or hourly takeovers in author groups, but this one was 8 hours, something I've not done before.


----------



## PiP (Jul 9, 2019)

It might have been hard work but judging by the results it seemed to be worthwhile. What a great idea!


----------



## Aquilo (Jul 10, 2019)

PiP said:


> It might have been hard work but judging by the results it seemed to be worthwhile. What a great idea!



They're a good source for renewing interest, Pip! I mean, considering the audio is new, but the novel itself had been seven years already, they're good numbers for a 2nd edition renewal of the series via audio. If authors can find these takeovers in their genre, it's a great way to get to know readers and promote. I just steer away from mentioning politics in a way, lol!


----------



## PiP (Jul 10, 2019)

I wonder how many other WF authors have tried this approach.


----------



## Aquilo (Jul 14, 2019)

I didn't realise at the time, but Don't was put up for an Audio of the month poll -- and we won!

Love Bytes Reviews: Audio Book of the Month




PiP said:


> I wonder how many other WF authors have tried this approach.



It surprises me how many authors haven't, Pip!


----------



## Aquilo (Jul 31, 2019)

So I've just had my first payment from ACX that covers a month's sale. I'm happy so far. Still new territory with working out promo etc, but if I could keep my narrator, I would. He's such a pleasure to work with!!!!!


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 13, 2019)

The sequel to my first audio went out about 2 weeks ago, and the 3rd has been recorded, it just needs editing. That's a cracking turnround timeframe. 

The sequel is always a concern no matter which medium it goes out in. It's the darkest of the series and is make or break with some readers. There are scenes in that where I didn't like myself as a writer, added to the narrator's scope with voices and just what he does with my antagonists' voices... it makes it doubly hard on the reader. I did ask Dan to add a content warning at the beginning of the audio. Audio's a really different outlet, and some who aren't familiar with the series are picking it up for the 1st time *winces*. If they don't have the ebbok or paperback, those warnings aren't clear.

Sales are good with the sequel, though, and (touch wood) I've not had anyone throw anything at me. Always a plus!


----------



## Aquilo (Sep 5, 2019)

Well, that's the 3rd novel in the series all done and submitted to ACX today. It should be live on audio in two weeks. 

I'm just in the process of sorting the 4th novel with Dan. This changes the pov of the series, moving from 1st into 3rd limited. So where it was previously narrated in my two main MC povs, it now shifts to my 3rd MC and an unspecified narrator.


----------



## Aquilo (Sep 19, 2019)

And the 3rd audio also went out yesterday!

I think the only issue I've found lately with ACX distribution is that likes of Audible etc never give you a publishing date, so it's always very last minute. Most times readers in the audio group I use know about the release before I do, and that's a little unnerving, lol.

But the series is getting there, and I quite like the cover range with them: ebook, paperback, audio. I've just got to finish the foreign language translations, and I'm happy.


----------



## Aquilo (Sep 24, 2019)

Incorrect info.


----------



## Aquilo (Sep 28, 2019)

The great thing with getting a series out there on audio is that with whatever release comes out, it bumps interest in the back catalogue of the series. With the release this month, I've had sales from all three, and I've only promoed in two places so far. It'll be interesting to see what next month's royalty payments will be like.


----------



## Galen (Oct 31, 2019)

Aquilo said:


> We're up to chapter 18 now, so roughly about halfway through the novel. I had a call from the narrator yesterday, mostly to sort out over the phone how one particular character needed portraying. It's funny what you expect, but I thought he'd read an extract over the phone. Instead, he shifted and changed his voice on speck with no prompt, using different ones until I heard what I was after. It was really something to hear over the phone. I just wish I could take this chap to the author meets so he could do the readings lol. Might look weird stuffed into my suitcase, though...



Hmmm, but you can let him know of the events, conferences, etc., you are attending


----------



## Galen (Oct 31, 2019)

Aquilo said:


> And the 3rd audio also went out yesterday!
> 
> I think the only issue I've found lately with ACX distribution is that likes of Audible etc never give you a publishing date, so it's always very last minute. Most times readers in the audio group I use know about the release before I do, and that's a little unnerving, lol.
> 
> But the series is getting there, and I quite like the cover range with them: ebook, paperback, audio. I've just got to finish the foreign language translations, and I'm happy.



Aquillo:

I am enjoying this thread.

It has been interesting to hear about everyone's experiences with audiobooks.

Like you, I am exploring all the various formats for a "story." I had my eBook translated and it was a great experience and she did a good job at a quite reasonable price. Working on a audiobook at the moment but no updates, yet. In the far future, I hope for a comic book and a radio drama, we'll see.....


----------

